# Shooting arrows



## surfnturf (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been lurking around this site and asking a few question and have recieved great responses. Thank you. I am going to ramble a bit here about my thoughts. I do not know enough at this point to get them organized. My ultimate goal is to hunt hogs. I have extensive trad archery experience. I have been following threads on tubes and flat bands and this has raised some more questions. I want a setup that will shoot an arrow wt of 500 gr. This is significantly hearier that typical SS ammo. I feel that I need to be shooting that arrow somewhere faster than 150fps. I intend to use a draw lenght of about 30 in. What factors influence the power in a SS? how do shorter bands change things? I assume longer bands can have more power but only if you draw them farther. I assume that as soon as a band reaches its resting length it is done working. I also assume there if a draw length of demonished returns or failure for a band. It seems logical to me that the longer the bands are appling force to the ammo the more force will be transfered to the ammo. I have no idea what a heavy SS draws but I draw 65#@28" on my longbow comfortably. I assume SS draw is limited by pinch strength more than draw strength. How would ya'll the experts set up a rig to do what I want? Please feel free to answer anyor all my questions and correct me where I might be thinking astray.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Check out Chief AJ's posts, and his website, he's familiar with what you know, got some videos of it happening and all, might enlighten you some


----------



## surfnturf (Jun 26, 2010)

I have worn out Chiefs site. That is wear I got the bug to do this. THe penetration worries me some so I am looking for a heavier set up. His set up uses black tubes. Are they the heaviest? What about double bands?


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Pro-Staffer, Glenn Trame came up with double tubes. Glenn uses a release to shoot this. Here is how to set up using a release on slingshot. The Black tubes with 1/2" cut off have shot into a Feral Hog 11" by Chris Stanley and Chris did it on Video and is being shown now on the Sportsman's Ch. This the new age of Power shooting, shooting 210# Gator Gars, 200# Hogs, 160# deer, it is being done with slingshots NOW, not dime store slingshots but with the all solid Metal HFX. The Chief


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

surfnturf said:


> I have no idea what a heavy SS draws but I draw 65#@28" on my longbow comfortably.


I think that's more than enough.

*Well, so far we have established that the energy you need is within the capabilities of a slingshot, even if the draw is going to be heavy.*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

surfnturf said:


> How would ya'll the experts set up a rig to do what I want?


I'm no expert on arrows shooting. ChiefAJ's friend is and he started with a proven bow hunting rig and made some mods to improve on it, by doubling the bands. Of course, he could just as simply have used a heavier band, but the idea of starting with a good design is sound.

BTW, to clarify, I use 'bands' interchangeably with 'tubes' above. You will have read a lot of debate about flat bands versus tubes. The more surface area per volume a band has, the more power you will get out for the power you put in and the faster it will contract under light load, within practical limits. A thin walled tube is as good as a flatband. If you're not stretching for high velocities and your shot is heavy, I feel a tube is a practical choice. I haven't experimented with tubes versus flatbands for heavy draws and that comment is purely intuitive. I like the idea of the tubes' reliability. Thin bands tend to tear. If a band goes on an arrow rig, you may snap the shaft, and that sounds scary.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have worked on the arrow shooting slingshot concept for a while, and found that the limiting factor pretty much is the draw length.

A bow (or crossbow) has pretension, which does not work for a slingshot. So you must compensate. I solved that limit by using a whisker biscuit attachment that is behind the fork, so the arrow can be shorter than your draw.

I also designed a pouch that works better than the releases I tested, plus it can still shoot normal arrows.

Here:






As for the 500gr weight, I shoot balls that are much heavier than that, and 150 fps is well within reach for a trained athlete.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

here is something that might work with a little mods done this is just my prototype of a 16 inch starship with no wrist brace Its a little rough still need work but is easy to handle and accurate with a arrow rest you'd be set.The pictures are a little rough but you should get the idea.


----------



## surfnturf (Jun 26, 2010)

Joerg, I would not want to arm wrestle you or get into a bench press competition with you but I can hold my own fairly well as a trained athlete.








ZPD, May thoughts about a wisker biscuit are the same. A rig like Chiefs works like a drop away rest. BTW, I would not want to arm wrestle Chief either.
Picked up a Black Widow the other day but I have not been able to shoot much YET! It has some really narrow forks. Not sure if I like that or not but hey it was only $10. I will work on form and tech.before progressing to heavier bands and arrows. 
Thank you for the input.


----------

